
Famine: amateur research on starvation, ketosis and cancer - tcooks
http://www.tomcooks.com/starvation-famine-research
======
DrScump
<The liver and aminoacids start to build glucose from storage fat, a process
called gluconeogenesis.>

I stopped right there.

